
Ubisoft Wants You Playing New Assassin's Creed Games for Six Months or More - adrian_mrd
https://www.kotaku.com.au/2018/09/ubisoft-wants-you-playing-new-assassins-creed-games-for-six-months-or-more/
======
HBlix
Goal: Live Service Model
[https://abload.de/img/ubisoftls1awjcu.png](https://abload.de/img/ubisoftls1awjcu.png)

Reality: Training people to wait 6 months to a year before purchasing complete
version of game, on a sale.

